# help with making rat breeding rack



## robertread (Jun 11, 2011)

can anyone help i want to make my own rat breeding rack please can someone help thank you


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

robertread said:


> can anyone help i want to make my own rat breeding rack please can someone help thank you


first of all, there are so many posts on this forum alone about making rat racks
secondly, there are hundreds online where you can find on google etc
search rat racks or how to build a rat rack and so on, obviously if the tubs seem small, just increase the sizes for the bigger rub to fit

heres a good tutorial on making a rat rack which can be helpful to give you an idea on what you need to do

ive never used a complete tutorial and its sizes to make any rack of my own, but the same principle of what your doing applys to every rack,

some tips from me would to be to leave a bit of a gap between each rub so that youve got enough room to throw the food on top, or youll spend ages pushing the food in with your hand instead of throwing it on top

same applys to that but with the water, you need to leave a bit of a gap so you can fit a water bottle ontop, or youll end up having to put tubs of water inside the rub, which will get dirty in 4hours, youll be changing that water more often than youll think

make sure for the main stand you use some 2 by 1 at the smallest, if its any less it wont be stable atall expecially if the racks high, if you find you use 2by1 and its still not stable just simply attatch it to the wall with a screw loop fixing or something

and finally take care when chosing your rubs, try not get any with sudden corners etc the slower the gradient for the bumps in the rub etc the harder itll be for the rats to chew it, they chew ANYTHING and EVERYTHING they can get there claws on

some pics below of where ive had escapees from not ensuring slow corners etc


----------

